# St.Lawrence's Lunatic Asylum, Bodmin, Cornwall August 2013



## Collingwood (Oct 4, 2013)

Long time since I last put a report up on here, but a lot has happened in that time, which has taken my eye off the ball, so to speak.
Anyway, enough of that, and my lack of productivity, and on with this little beauty.
Bodmin Asylum has been visited by a few folk in the past, but it has always had a deserved reputation of being very, very secure. Pallasaide fencing, PIR’s in every corridor, and on the ball, prowling security have meant that it has remained probably the most intact remaining asylum in the UK. Apart from a few puddles from some broken skylights, it’s in remarkable condition considering it’s been empty for 11 years now. No vandalisim or Graffiti, and few broken windows have meant the old girl has retained much of her charm.
The buildings are completely stripped of everything, with no beds, furniture etc, although the endless maze of corridors and staircases have their own quality, along with the obligatory peeling paint!
Foster Hall has always been the big drawing point for many to St.Lawrence’s, with its huge, high domed ceiling painted in elaborate colours, funky light clusters, and Oak panelling, but this is now a shadow of its former self. The Demo crews have arrived, and the oak doors, panels, rails and mouldings are gone, and the remainder will not be long. Demolition of the complex is ongoing, and a couple of the wards have gone already, but it's going to take a while, and the old girl still retains much of her charm and character.

A massive heads up, and thanks go to DJFlava, who has been watching this place for almost 5 years now, waiting for the moment to arrive. Thanks for the invite, even if it did mean a 4am start, it was worth it! We managed to get about 5 hours in there, before we decided to call it a day.......

A few pics….









Corridors everywhere…..



























And plenty of peely paint..!












Wards…..







And Isolation rooms….






Also some high security ‘cells’, in Loveny ward, for the seriously disturbed. This place had 2 of these ‘cells’, with steel plated doors, re-inforced steel frames, and adjustable, armoured glass, peep hole hatches….








Foster hall….in the process of being stripped out…..






















The only decent shot I could get of the now largely stripped out Admin block…..







A few ‘Arty farty’ shots to finish..






















Thanks for looking….






C.​


----------



## skankypants (Oct 4, 2013)

Great pics there,,,thanks for posting..


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 4, 2013)

That makes a change intact & undamaged thanks for sharing.


----------



## ginger5092 (Oct 4, 2013)

brilliant pics


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 4, 2013)

yes to that
thats really good


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 4, 2013)

Real good. Excellent shots.


----------



## sj9966 (Oct 5, 2013)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 6, 2013)

Ace shots there! Would love to see this place


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 7, 2013)

Great shots! Cheers for posting this up!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice one -just goes to show that patience really is a virtue!!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 7, 2013)

Fantastic pics, love the ward 1.
Really like the look of this place,
Thanks!


----------



## g197- (Oct 8, 2013)

Great set. Nice post.


----------

